# Gem of The North



## 7997 (Oct 17, 2002)

This is a campaign log of my first 3e FR campagin set in the Sliver Marches. This is my first time playing in the Silver Marches since the Realms has been around. The farthest north my players ever got was Waterdeep. Most of my FR campagins the last ten years have been in Cormyr or the Dalelands areas. So I am pretty excited about a new setting to explore. I hope others find this interesting as well, however I am by no means a professional writer, but I do like DnD. With out further adeu, I present the PC's.

Characters and Home City/Region
Kaz, Human Barbarian 1st level, CG, Sky Pony Uthgardt - One Stone
Kasper Weinburger, Human Rogue 1st level, NG, Sliverymoon
Antonio Versache, Human Priest 1st level of Sune, CG, Sliverymoon
Dargo Stoneshield, Dwarven Paladin 1st level of Moradin, LG, Adbar
Garrick Stoneshield, Dwarven Wizard 1st level, LG, Adbar

Garrik is Dargo's older brother. 

More tomorrow.


----------



## 7997 (Oct 19, 2002)

*Seesion 1, part 1*

NPC's So Far:

Rizzor The Trader, Human Male, LN, Exp3/Rog 2
Brondar Warcrown, Dwarven (Shield) Male, LG, Pal14 of Moradin
"Slappy" Gemcutter, Dwarven (Gold) Male, ???
Stewart Shami, Human Male, CG, Clr 12 of Sune
Izzor, Human Male, CG, Bar 1, Dead
Turok, Human Male, CG, Bar 1, Dead
Swan, Human Female, ??? Wiz ???

My main plot for this campaign is for the PC's to recover the Delzoun's Fist (an artifact)at the request of Brondar Warcrown and the Hammers of Moradin to help with the resurgence of the Stout folk since the Thunder Blessing. Dargo and Garrick are sons of Rorann Stonehammer who is the head of the Hammers. Dargo is Brondar's squire. The PC's still know nothing of the Quest. 

Prelude: (session 1)
1369DR Year of The Gauntlet
Day 1, Greengrass
The Party (except Kaz) meet near Swan's House of Candles in Sliverymoon. Kasper was loitering in the street, ditching his well to do family's get together. Antonio was buying candles for the Temple of Sune's festivities later that night. Dargo and Garrick and just arrived in Sliverymoon and Brondar had left them to go to the Vault of Sages to get undisclosed information (about delzoun's hammer). The dwarf brothers were tasked by Brondar to find and inn for the night and take care of the warponies.

A man by the name of Rizzor approched all of the PC's and asked them all to hire on as guards for his wagon. As he could make big money on selling candles in Bellhold ( two days south of Sliverymoon and a day north of Everlund). The PC's accepted for the wage of 2 gold a day. As it happened the three Dwarfs were on the way to Bellhold, to find Brondar's old associate "Slappy". 

Brondar bid his two charges to be on their way and he would meet them in Bellhold as he need a few more days at the Vault. Brondar felt it would be good for the young dwarfs get some experience with human culture.

The party left for Bellhold as soon as the Dwarf's returned from the Vault. The first day on the road was uneventful as the party only encountered a few deer along the road.

DM's notes:
I was going to play Of Sound Mind (cool module 'Cat) but I was not sure when the sequals were due out, so I scrapped that plan, but kept the town. I am planning on running them in another campagin. 

Rizzor and Swan are agents of the Cult of The Dragon and they aren't bringing just candles to Bellhold, they are bringing a shipment of drugs to there contact. Rizzor isn't really a bad guy, just misguided (he dosen't know that he works for the Cult, but he does know about the drugs). He lost his trading comany during the Time of Troubles and just wants his wealth again. Swan is evil however and is a Wearer of Purple. The characters did question the profitability of shipping the candles (they don't know about the drugs), but they chalked it up to Rizzor is a little of his rocker (which he is).


Day 2, Mirtual 1st
Kaz began the campagin starting in the Moonwood near the Sky Pony ancestor mound of One Stone. Kaz was hunting with his two childhood friends Izzor and Torok to replace the food supplies after the Greengrass feast. After staking out a spring in the Moonwood as Moonwatch Spring which flowed out of a hill named Moonwatch Hill. Which the Sky Ponies and Orcs of the area avoided the ruin of a tower at the top of the hill, believing that it was haunted by the Astronomer-Wizard who used to inhabit the tower.  

The three companions had stood watch near the spring for hours crouched awaiting to ambush some game. Torok had decieded to stretch his legs and was shot through the neck by a black shafted arrow. Kaz and Izzor took flight from the local orc tribe known as the Blackroot Tribe. The warparty consisted of 10 warriors, an adept and a double orc-axe wielding sub-chief. The warparty also had a Dire Boar with for extra muscle. 

Both Kaz and Izzor ran towards the ruins. However Izzor tripped and was hacked to pieces by the orcs. Kaz was able to make it the tower. Kaz then fell through a an old trap door and unknowingly activating a portal while searching the chamber. The Orcs did not pursue.

DM's Notes: The player of Kaz wanted to fight the Orcs because they were an enemy of the Sky Pony. However I told him that he would have died and that he would see the sub-chief again to get his revenge. It was railroading, which I don't like to do, but it was the only way I could think of getting Kaz to leave his homelands.

I also put a Dagger +1 (with a hidden compartment in the pommel, holding a 100gp ruby) in the Moonwatch Spring, however Kaz was not willing to brave the water in 30 degree and lightly snowing weather.  Those weather tables in the Sliver Marches make it a cold place. Weather has been a big factor so far.

To be continued...


----------



## 7997 (Oct 23, 2002)

*session 1, part2*

Prelude: (session 1)
1369DR Year of The Gauntlet
Day 3, Mirtual 2nd

...continued.

Kasper, Antonio, Garrick, Dargo and Rizzor awake to another crisp Sliver Marches morning and continue their journey to Bellhold, where they would arrive later in the evening. 

Kaz was still wondering through the foothills of the Nether Mountains near the River Rauvin, still trying to figure out where he was.

In the late afternoon Rizzor's band was was ambushed by a band of five Goblins from the Rusty Sword tribe in a narrow canyon along the the River Rauvin. Rizzor promtly hid under the wagon and bid his guards to take care of the problem above them. Garrick was shot unconsious before could get off a spell. Kasper and Dargo returned fire, hitting nothing. Antonio hid with Rizzor. Next Kasper fell, but managed to wound a goblin. Only Dargo was still fighting but was unable to find his mark. Things looked rather grim for the PC's. 

Fortunatly Kaz appeared beind the Goblins on the cliff and attacked from behind. Kaz and Dargo both felled a goblin and the rest fell shortly. Kaz searched the goblins and climbed down to join the rest of the party. Antonio was able to heal Garrick and Kasper. Rizzor hired Kaz on the spot for double the rate he was giving the others. Kaz accepted having nothing else to do.

End of Session One

DM's Notes 
The party has now encountered Deer, Orcs and Goblins. Kaz killed 4 of the goblins and Dargo killed one (if any body cares).

Treasue gained: 5 sp and 2 "Moons"

To be continued...


----------



## 7997 (Oct 23, 2002)

*session 1, part2*

Prelude: (session 1)
1369DR Year of The Gauntlet
Day 3, Mirtual 2nd

...continued.

Kasper, Antonio, Garrick, Dargo and Rizzor wake another crisp Sliver Marches morning and continue their journey to Bellhold, where they would arrive later in the evening. 

Kaz was still wondering through the foothills of the Nether Mountains near the River Rauvin, still trying to figure out where he was.

In the late afternoon Rizzor's band was was ambushed by a band of five Goblins from the Rusty Sword tribe in a narrow canyon along the the River Rauvin. Rizzor promtly hid under the wagon and bid his guards to take care of the problem above them. Garrick was shot unconsious before could get off a spell. Kasper and Dargo returned fire, hitting nothing. Antonio hid with Rizzor. Next Kasper fell, but managed to wound a goblin. Only Dargo was still fighting but was unable to fid his mark. Things looked rather grim for the PC's. 

Fortunatly Kaz appeared beind the Goblins on the cliff and attacked from behind. Kaz and Dargo both felled a goblin and the rest fell shortly. Kaz searched the goblins and climbed down to join the rest of the party. Antonio was able to heal Garrick and Kasper. Rizzor hired Kaz on the spot for double the rate he was giving the others. Kaz accepted having nothing else to do.

End of Session One

DM's Notes 
The party has now encountered Deer, Orcs and Goblins. Kaz killed 4 of the goblins and Dargo killed one (if any body cares).

Treasue gained: 5 sp and 2 "Moons"

To be continued...


----------

